# Unable to access any microsoft website.



## Arizolas (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi im new to this forum and i wasn't sure where to post my problems. I just recenlty bought a new PC with VIsta Premium on and already 2 days of having it I am not happy with Vista its too problematic.

Yesterday morning I was happily using MSN messenger and getting vista updates when suddenly I am unable to logon to hotmail or visit any Microsoft site or log on MSN messenger or Update my *LEGAL* copy of windows.
The error code i get for not being able to log onto MSN messenger is:80048820. I tried to find out what it means but that requires accessing a microsoft website, which is a nog o atm  

Also another side question i used to be able to see my housemates PCs on wireless network they all run XP and all of a sudden i now canot any ideas?

Not so happy with Vista!
Any help would be sweet!

I am so close to going back to when i got the pc from and hitting them with it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What error do you get trying to get to Windows Update?


----------

